
Workplace Monitoring and Surveillance [pdf] - QuitterStrip
https://datasociety.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/DS_Workplace_Monitoring_Surveillance_Explainer.pdf
======
gjsdjnxdfv
I just pop an ssh session. Elinks, rtv, and I can kill 8 hours doing nothing
;)

------
renholder
Such granular monitoring brings #micromanaging to a literal meaning. Feck
that...

